# Whose a wildlife photographer?



## bogibbes

Just curious if there are any other wildlife photographers here?

I live in Jackson, WY, so I have an abundance of wildlife to look for. I've only been serious about photography for about 3 years now, but I think I've gotten some pretty decent shots along the way. Here are a few of them. Would love to see what you guys have photographed!

Grizzly #399 with four cubs








Macro of a Stellar's Jay








Red Fox in Winter








Leopard in Kruger NP








Porcupine








Bull Moose








Waiting on a bull moose to start moving around. Taken today.


----------



## jbholsters

wow these are amazing. congrats! giving art wolf a run for his money.


----------



## jbholsters




----------



## pamdon




----------



## pamdon

I shot this Skops Owl on holiday a few years ago, I love its camouflage


----------



## fazmoto

Wow. Some great photos here. I am a fan now.


----------



## Bluebirdwatch1

You got that close to those animals??


----------



## aritra

Mostly into birds. I was a member long before, but looks like that id is not here anymore.
Here goes my first post..


----------



## watchesinnature

Wow those are great shots! I don't consider myself a wildlife photographer yet but I do jump on a chance to take some when I spot the chance, since I take photos of watches in nature.


----------



## JimBianchi

Your very talented. 
I started off in 1997 as a wildlife photographer. But I quickly figured out squirrels don’t have checkbooks. Moved into commercial portrait and interiors. It was a good move for me.

I retired in 2013 and don’t miss the grind, just miss the camera.


----------



## Atone

bogibbes said:


> Just curious if there are any other wildlife photographers here?
> 
> I live in Jackson, WY, so I have an abundance of wildlife to look for. I've only been serious about photography for about 3 years now, but I think I've gotten some pretty decent shots along the way. Here are a few of them. Would love to see what you guys have photographed!
> 
> Grizzly #399 with four cubs
> View attachment 15438590
> 
> Macro of a Stellar's Jay
> View attachment 15438593
> 
> Red Fox in Winter
> View attachment 15438595
> 
> Leopard in Kruger NP
> View attachment 15438596
> 
> Porcupine
> View attachment 15438597
> 
> Bull Moose
> View attachment 15438601
> 
> Waiting on a bull moose to start moving around. Taken today.
> View attachment 15438602


Holy crap! These are AMAZING!!! Wow.


----------



## aritra

Red Breasted Flycatcher (Female)


----------



## soundfanz




----------



## tarrda




----------



## [BOBO]




----------



## tarrda




----------



## tarrda




----------



## tarrda




----------



## tarrda




----------



## tarrda




----------



## tarrda




----------



## watchesinnature

JimBianchi said:


> Your very talented.
> I started off in 1997 as a wildlife photographer. But I quickly figured out squirrels don't have checkbooks. Moved into commercial portrait and interiors. It was a good move for me.
> 
> I retired in 2013 and don't miss the grind, just miss the camera.


Just saw this and I lol-ed. But it's the sad truth. I think most wildlife photographers are purely doing it for passion...unless you get a long term contract with those large companies like Nat Geo.


----------



## watchesinnature

As my name suggests, I like taking watches in nature. 
Or with nature...
Here's the Seiko Orange Monster with the world's worse killer.


----------



## lvt

bogibbes said:


> Just curious if there are any other wildlife photographers here?
> 
> I live in Jackson, WY, so I have an abundance of wildlife to look for. I've only been serious about photography for about 3 years now, but I think I've gotten some pretty decent shots along the way. Here are a few of them. Would love to see what you guys have photographed!
> 
> Grizzly #399 with four cubs
> View attachment 15438590
> 
> Macro of a Stellar's Jay
> View attachment 15438593
> 
> Red Fox in Winter
> View attachment 15438595
> 
> Leopard in Kruger NP
> View attachment 15438596
> 
> Porcupine
> View attachment 15438597
> 
> Bull Moose
> View attachment 15438601
> 
> Waiting on a bull moose to start moving around. Taken today.
> View attachment 15438602


That's wonderful work, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ard

I've been a hobbyist since 1980 when I got a Minolta SRT200. Back then I shot Kodachrome, 2008 I finally got a DSLR a Nikon D80 and still have it. I'm an opportunist with a couple hobbyist grade lens'.

Great Gray Owl;













































I am a genuine fly fisherman who catches trout, steelhead and salmon on classic patterns and I take what I call 'low impact images' of fish captured on a small barbless hook.










And yes that's a Tag Heuer Carrera on an alligator strap being used as a fishing guides watch......


----------



## PolishX

ARD, We had a Great Gray earlier this year, the other night we clearly had a horned , sorta odd for wasilla. Great pics


----------



## b2s

bogibbes said:


> Just curious if there are any other wildlife photographers here?
> 
> I live in Jackson, WY, so I have an abundance of wildlife to look for. I've only been serious about photography for about 3 years now, but I think I've gotten some pretty decent shots along the way. Here are a few of them. Would love to see what you guys have photographed!
> 
> Grizzly #399 with four cubs
> View attachment 15438590
> 
> Macro of a Stellar's Jay
> View attachment 15438593
> 
> Red Fox in Winter
> View attachment 15438595
> 
> Leopard in Kruger NP
> View attachment 15438596
> 
> Porcupine
> View attachment 15438597
> 
> Bull Moose
> View attachment 15438601
> 
> Waiting on a bull moose to start moving around. Taken today.
> View attachment 15438602


Those are first class images... I am an aspired wildlife photographer just recently became interested in spring 2020.

Here are some I took since then.

EM130281_DxO by Narin, on Flickr
EM130025_DxO (1) by Narin, on Flickr
EM130386_DxO by Narin, on Flickr
EM130353_DxO by Narin, on Flickr
EM130657_DxO by Narin, on Flickr
EM130814_DxO by Narin, on Flickr
EM131604_DxO by Narin, on Flickr
EM131551_DxO by Narin, on Flickr
EM131638_DxO by Narin, on Flickr
EM131717_DxO by Narin, on Flickr
EM130330_DxO by Narin, on Flickr
EM130533_DxO by Narin, on Flickr

I will post more later.

Cheers


----------



## PolishX

I dabble a bit in it


----------



## PolishX

Some birds also


----------



## PolishX




----------



## PolishX

And the thief of birdseed, I can hand feed the squirrel now though


----------



## usclassic




----------



## usclassic




----------



## rixcafe

removed


----------



## watchesinnature

Zombie Flamingo 🤣


----------



## bogibbes

Here's some of my latest shots of some otters I found a few weeks ago. Enjoy!


----------



## bogibbes

And here's a fox from today!


----------



## lvt

Magnificent photos.

Please keep them coming.


----------



## bogibbes

lvt said:


> Magnificent photos.
> 
> Please keep them coming.


Will do!


----------



## bogibbes

Here's a young elephant stepping out of the bush into some of the most amazing light I've ever seen. This was taken in April 2019 in Kruger National Park, South Africa.


----------



## SeikoBaritone

jbholsters said:


> View attachment 15467719
> View attachment 15467720
> View attachment 15467721


Love those Spoonbill shots!!!
Here's one a snagged in Port Aransas:


----------



## SeikoBaritone

bogibbes said:


> Just curious if there are any other wildlife photographers here?
> 
> I live in Jackson, WY, so I have an abundance of wildlife to look for. I've only been serious about photography for about 3 years now, but I think I've gotten some pretty decent shots along the way. Here are a few of them. Would love to see what you guys have photographed!
> 
> Grizzly #399 with four cubs
> View attachment 15438590
> 
> Macro of a Stellar's Jay
> View attachment 15438593
> 
> Red Fox in Winter
> View attachment 15438595
> 
> Leopard in Kruger NP
> View attachment 15438596
> 
> Porcupine
> View attachment 15438597
> 
> Bull Moose
> View attachment 15438601
> 
> Waiting on a bull moose to start moving around. Taken today.
> View attachment 15438602


Really impressive shots. Love the one of the fox.


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Sailed

Here are some shots of nesting Gannets at Murawai Beach in NZ


----------



## PolishX

bogibbes said:


> And here's a fox from today!
> 
> View attachment 15654806


Nice fox there, curious where you're from with the otter and fox I saw Pacific Northwest somewhere


----------



## bogibbes

PolishX said:


> Nice fox there, curious where you're from with the otter and fox I saw Pacific Northwest somewhere


I live in Jackson, Wyoming.


----------



## arktika1148




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## bogibbes

Here's ac frosty bison from a few winters ago.


----------



## aehaas




----------



## PolishX

Finally stumbled onto a Great Gray Owl that sat for me and was able to get some pics of him


----------



## supersilent

Moro-sphinx (aka Hummingbird hawk-moth) caught in flight around the house this morning.




























Peeing on camera


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## supersilent

I’ve never seen a Puffin (or Imperial Penguin for that matter) in the wild 😢
Beautiful shots, @Snaggletooth ! 👏


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Toyo Panzoff

bogibbes said:


> Just curious if there are any other wildlife photographers here?
> 
> I live in Jackson, WY, so I have an abundance of wildlife to look for. I've only been serious about photography for about 3 years now, but I think I've gotten some pretty decent shots along the way. Here are a few of them. Would love to see what you guys have photographed!
> 
> Grizzly #399 with four cubs
> View attachment 15438590
> 
> Macro of a Stellar's Jay
> View attachment 15438593
> 
> Red Fox in Winter
> View attachment 15438595
> 
> Leopard in Kruger NP
> View attachment 15438596
> 
> Porcupine
> View attachment 15438597
> 
> Bull Moose
> View attachment 15438601
> 
> Waiting on a bull moose to start moving around. Taken today.
> View attachment 15438602


Damn good stuff! Are you selling your work or is it your other expensive hobby?


----------



## [BOBO]




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## cking10304




----------



## Ofacertainage

A timely rescue…


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## supersilent

Still not a wildlife photographer, just some dude with a camera  This said…

Introducing the Azores Noctule (_Nyctalus azoreum_). It’s kind of unique because although it was born a mammal, it identifies as a bird. Namely, a barn swallow. You’ll see them chasing insects right in the middle of the day, pretty much playing the role that swallows would. And if you’re lucky you might even catch one getting in and out of small hole under the roof of an old stone building
Like swallows, they’re also very difficult to snap as their flight is completely unpredictable. I’ll keep trying and might get lucky some day🤞


----------

